# Dedicated plexhometheater machine



## sandeep266 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking at making a dedicated machine to run Plexhometheater. I don't have much experience with Xserver, but I want to accomplish the following.

* Be able to boot straight into tty that runs Plexhometheater only.
* Will be great if I can get MMC remote working.
* Have a minimal window manager (i3 or similar) running on another tty in case in want to        tinker under the hood.

Other things to consider.
* machine has AMD apu (zotac zbox nano ad12).
* Will be running wireless for network connectivity.
* sound through HDMI.


At this stage this is just a concept in my head, don't really know how much work is involved. Would be great if some avid user can give me pointers or may be make some recommendations.

All the help is appreciated.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 20, 2015)

This is interesting. I was wondering if a multimedia center could be achieved using a window manager with the right start up configuration, xine, and wine's emulators/pipelight to use window's plugins, as an alternative way than using a program dedicated as a multimedia center.

Either way of using plexhometheater, or a windowmanager:
FreeBSD compatible hardware would be needed, the right tv tuner card, and infrared receiver for the remote. A FreeBSD compatible video card will take care of hdmi connections and I believe they carry sound too. Xorg is needed too. You'd need a wlan card, then set it up with wpa_supplicant(8), edit the configuration to use the gateway and password with WPA2.


----------

